# Startrail reversing camera removal



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi 
does anyone know how to either remove the recversing camera pod on an 09 startrail or else asses the wiring for the camera from inside the van
I have put a back box on the cycle rack now so the view of the camera is blocked and so weant to fit another camera if possible.

Thanks 
Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Just bumper this in case anyone has ever done it.

Phill


----------

